
The Armoured Glass Box Is an Instrument of Torture - colinprince
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/03/the-armoured-glass-box-is-an-instrument-of-torture/
======
bArray
Yet again, the British courts acting illegally as it suites them. I am pretty
sure that Assange's trial already has a written ending.

Why, for example, is he even being held in prison? He's innocent until proven
guilty, even by the law of the land. Instead he is held in maximum security
reserved for the worst of criminals.

~~~
ArnoVW
Perhaps because he has a history of trying to escape the law?

~~~
bArray
> Perhaps because he has a history of trying to escape the

> law?

I don't think that warrants him being treated like a terrorist, even if you
believe he has a high chance of fleeing.

------
Pfhreak
The existence of this box, the descriptions of his treatment... He's not the
first person to undergo this and he won't be the last. Setting aside Assange,
is there ever a time when this treatment is not crippling and dehumanizing?
I'm trying to imagine a need for something like this, and maybe I'm not
imaginative enough, but I can't figure out why such awful conditions were
built in the first place.

~~~
bArray
> I'm trying to imagine a need for something like this, and

> maybe I'm not imaginative enough, but I can't figure out

> why such awful conditions were built in the first place.

For somebody who is a high escape, high assassination or generally high risk.
Somebody with enough money for example could arrange for an escape attempt at
the court itself.

Unfortunately it's also used for anybody who acts "against the state", i.e.
whistleblowers. Such cases do not occur without consent from high levels of
government.

~~~
frollo
> For somebody who is a high escape, high assassination or generally high risk

I don't know if it still in use, but Italy had at least a bunker court for
mafia trials which could withstand even missile attacks. In case of high risk
targets, I feel it would be better to ensure the safety of every person inside
the court, instead of enclosing just one person inside a box which could still
be opened, after spilling enough blood.

To me, it seems the glass box is used only for the psychological effect and
justified with the security concerns.

------
Proziam
I tried to reply to this thread, but the thread was flagged for a while. Not
sure what that was about.

I generally agree with the author's assessment. It seems as if the goal of his
treatment is to mask a suicide or cause one. It just goes to show you that we
the people should always be suspicious of those in positions of power, because
it may be abused.

~~~
bArray
I had to "vouch" for the article, no idea why it got flagged off of the front
page. I read back through the guidelines and I'm pretty sure this is a useful
and insightful article for the community [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Tomte
Probably because people are getting tired of this deluge of Assange stories.
From this blog alone we have one every day.

And I haven't seen a "new comment" in months now. It has been talked to death.
You won't convince me, I won't convince you. It's all well-rehearsed sound
bites.

~~~
bArray
Surely it's for each person to decide whether they want to engage in the
stories?

This blog is interesting (at least to me) because the guy is actually
reporting first-hand from the court that will decide his fate.

~~~
Tomte
Have I said otherwise? I simply explain why some people engage by flagging.
And that's nothing you're to "forbid".

Sure, read his blog. I still maintain that there has not been a single
interesting comment – on either side – in the discussion threads.

------
Claudus
People in governmental authority positions seem to want to make an example of
Julian Assange in order to discourage others from following in his steps.

------
j9461701
What is the actual legal pretext for him being in the box?

~~~
TylerE
Well, he does have a history of violating bail and fleeing. Judges tend to not
like that.

------
aszantu
It's good they left the EU :( I don'T want to live in a place where anyone can
be treated like that.

